# where to buy bloodworm



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

is there any places to buy bloodworm this time of the year??


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Don't know of any place right in the Baltimore area that has them now. You can bet when C&R season rolls around everyone will have them. Best to start calling around. What are you going to fish for this time of year with bloods?


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Bloodworms*

BUY THEM at HOLIDAY SPORTS NOW!

4520 St. Barnabas Rd 
Temple Hills, MD 20748 
301-894-3322

Directions

Take exit 4B off the
beltway (495). We are
about 1 1/2 miles on the
right hand side.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i'm going to assateague sunday to practice my casting and also try my luck.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Doing AI... toss some fresh bunker too. Harbor Tackle or maybe Kool Ice.  
.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Try...........*

Maine Baits But You May Have To Buy A Flat


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Bloodworms*

A lot of places sell them, but not all of them are super duper size. So shop around. but be prepared for around $8 -$10 a dozen


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Bob @ Holiday sports*

has them now and will for the rest of the year.  Now all we need are the water temps to rise. .....Hat


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Oh yea,*

they're 9.50 a doz and 8.00 for 6 jumbo's. He has 3 flats in his fridge....


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

The best blood worms I have found in eastern Balto. County and east Baltimore City come from this place:

Tochterman's Fishing Tackle
1925 Eastern Ave
Baltimore, MD 21231-2529 
(410) 327-6942

It's about 5 blocks east of Broadway in the city. The bloods are usually quite big. In my experience if they are "small" they'll add a few more to your dozen. Their definition of small means about = to the regular size of most B&Ts I have been to. 

I was there last week to get a reel cleaned and lubed. I *think *she said she's expecting the bloods to arrive around 3/15. She also said the price should not increase over last year because the BW distributors are now competing with BW Fish Baits and the distributors are getting nervous. I think their last year's price for a dozen was $8.99 or $9.99.

They are also very knowledgeable about bay, salt, fresh water and fly fishing. They carry Okuma, Shimano, Daiwa and Penn products among others. I have found them to be friendly, fair and honest. I think they have been in business since the 1930s. I would highly recommend them to any one.

Blue Heron


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Talked with Tony @ Tochterman's Said his people are not digging them yet, will proubly be about April before he has any.


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

Honestly I haven't looked for them, but I will say that I no longer use bloodworms for bait. I've found that the bloodworm flavored Fishbites work equally as well, and stay on your hook MUCH longer. Last summer we were using the bottom rigs with a couple hooks on them and running a bloodworm on one hook and fishbites on the other...sometimes the bloodworm got taken, sometimes the fishbites did. They also seemed to produce better when other people were struggling, but that may have just been a function of getting our bait out past everyone else around us. I know the Baitshack has some in but I don't know what his pricing is. Last year I went to buying them online directly from the company that makes them...if you buy 5 packs or more the shipping was free and the regular price was less than the local baitshops had them for.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*BWFB question*

Last year, I fished spring season with real bloodworms on 4/0 circle hooks. Later in the year, I started using BWFB for kingfish / perch / etc. on bottom rigs. When doing this, I was using 3/4" to 1" pieces hooked once through the end.

Just curious -- For folks who have tried using the BWFB on bigger (4/0+) hooks for stripers, have you had any luck ? I was wondering how long a piece you were using and whether you were hooking once through, multiple times, etc. Also -- were you leaving any dangling off the end of the hook.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

The real question that needs to be answered is how the BWFB work in water with temps < 65 degrees. Currently the only formula available for BWFB is warm water > 65 degrees. I heard they are working on a cold water version but its not out at this time.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I did some back to back testing last year during the spring run. BWFB did not produce near as well as the real thing.  

They're great after the water warms up, but I won't even bother taking them out of my bag this spring.
.


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

Caught croakers at beach plum beach{Broadkill] last year in 56 degree water with BWFB and clam with no problem.Just takes a little longer to disolve and put out scent.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Bay water temp is right around 38* so you're waisting time using FB now. They won't even begin to dissolve and release their scent at this temp. If you're really intent on using them get a wide mouth thermos bottle like the ones designed for soup, add hot water and keep a few FB there ready to go. At least they'll release there scent for a short time while in cold water.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i got my annual pass and orv permit at AI sunday. fished from 12:30 to 6:00pm with fishbite bw flavor (none of the tackle shop was opened around AI) and caught and released one rockfish 24." it was only bite i had but it was a pleasent surprise, because i wasn't expecting anything.


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

wow - I don't know if that rock you caught is random or a sign of things to come - but it's great either way - and to do it with FB...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I like Tochterman's as well, but they were the last ones to get bloods in last year. The fish had been here for a month before they got them in.

I'm thinking about buying a mass shipment and keeping them alive in saltwater as I've talked about in previous years. Should last me all season.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Yea but when Tochterman's does get them in the quality is so extraordinary that they must be reserved at least two days ahead of time. Don't walk into their shop on a Friday afternoon expecting to buy bloods without them be reserved. Just part of the 90 year charm Tochterman's has given Baltimore. Yep 90 years this year in the same spot.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Flea ... you have kept them alive in saltwater all year before? Or is this just a theory? I am _always_ looking to save a buck and be prepared so please do tell you you would accomplish this.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Salty Mix*

CYG - if you go on mainebait.com, I believe is the website, or google a search on bloodworms it'll give you a mixture content that you can use to keep bloodworms alive and kicking. 

The longest I've been able to keep them going is about 2mos, w/ a change out every other day. I normally mix about a gallon or two so I won't have to keep creating a mix. 

Only problem is that the Mrs' won't let me keep them but so long...    

In the process of get'n me a small fridge, only problem is the temp. Have to keep it a little chilly for longevity, but Flea may have a little better take on it.

O, there's also a type of fishfood that you can put in the water (liguid form) that can be used.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

BWFB what's the going price for them at Wal-Mart because a friend of mine will be selling them for $5.75 a bag, what do you think about that price.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats a bit more expensive than I would have hoped. I see the sizes are large but sill, 17.50 per dozen if ya buy 2 ??!! I guess I should try them before I say anything. I was getting real good bloods last year at the pocomoke walmart for $7.00 They weren't 14" long but several were between 8 and 10. Although I do like the longevity factor ... I can barely keep those store bought ones more than 5-6 days before they get putrid.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Who has them locally now? I might blind squirrel out this weekend. Anyone else going?


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

where are they on the VA side of DC?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Flea if your going to keep them all year you should dig a bit deeper and try to raise them .. Then you'll never be out.
As far as bloods outfishing FBBW well I have seen it go both ways from here to the piers in North Carolina..In NC the local couldnt believe we were using fake bloods..The only difference was they were bottom fishing and we were jigging.I have never heard of anyone catching a keeper striper on them but I have come close a few times and caught some very nice trout.They cant be beat in my book for spot or croaker.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

We used to dig and keep lug worm and ragworm in England. Used to use a flat tray 'bout 4" deep with just sea salt water and an aereator. Used to last a month or so if you made sure to remove any dead or sick ones. A gent I knew had a spot for digging silver ragworm(kind of irridecsent) but could only reach it a few times a year when the wind and tides were right. He used to keep them alive for months to use as bait in tournaments. Some tournaments even used to ban the silver rag because they were so effective. As for warming up the artificials. just pop one in your mouth for a while, it'll warm up, just like the maggots we used to use


----------

